# Marília - SP | vista de cima



## Vi_ (Nov 26, 2010)

*Marília/SP - 242 mil habitantes - IBGE 2021*​
*Localizada no Oeste Paulista a cidade é sede de região adminstrativa do estado com mais de 50 cidades de sua R.A totalizando uma população de 950 mil habitantes.

Vocação forte para industria - comércio - ensino superior. *

*Créditos*: JR Drone - Marília​





































































































































































































































































Gostou desse thread ?? deixe seu like ​


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

Opa, vou ser o primeiro a comentar.
A Havan ficou bem localizada em Marília.
Gosto do skyline de Marília. Não sei porque mas essa cidade e essa região me passam uma sensação tranquilidade e de não levar a vida tão a sério.
Uma coisa que poderiam fazer é o plantio de árvores nessa região que aparece nas fotos 6, 7 e 8. Isso seria muito bom para reduzir a sensação de calor.


----------



## capelini (Sep 22, 2008)

Vi, você é da JR????
São quase sempre belas imagens e bons vídeos


----------



## Vi_ (Nov 26, 2010)

Não Capelini ele é forista, eu também não conheço e nem tenho contato com o responsável da JR Drone, mas como sempre fazem boas imagens da cidade, resolvi postar essas imagens e prints de vídeo deles.


----------



## Vi_ (Nov 26, 2010)

Pioneiro said:


> Opa, vou ser o primeiro a comentar.
> A Havan ficou bem localizada em Marília.
> Gosto do skyline de Marília. Não sei porque mas essa cidade e essa região me passam uma sensação tranquilidade e de não levar a vida tão a sério.
> Uma coisa que poderiam fazer é o plantio de árvores nessa região que aparece nas fotos 6, 7 e 8. Isso seria muito bom para reduzir a sensação de calor.


O centro de Marília realmente é pouco arborizado, agradeço por comentar


----------



## Vi_ (Nov 26, 2010)

Mais um presente registrado por drone


----------



## Vi_ (Nov 26, 2010)

Segue mais algumas imagens de drone - centro - Av. Sampaio Vidal



 

Entrada sul


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

show de lindas imagens de Marília..
fiquei morrendo de vontade de voltar logo, para Marília..
que saudades me deu agora..


----------



## capelini (Sep 22, 2008)

Vi_ said:


> Entrada sul


Demorei alguns segundos para identificar esse ângulo. Normalmente o ponto do observador está mais para trás, deixando ver a fábrica da Marilan, à esquerda, além do trevo completo. Dessa forma, com esse enquadramento, ficou diferente


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Pujante Marília, muito bonita cidade!


----------



## NUNESFSA (May 1, 2012)

Bonita cidade, bem progressista!!


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

com toda certeza...


----------



## Vi_ (Nov 26, 2010)

Obrigado aos amigos que estiveram presentes segue mais uma imagem - Av. Radial - Leste - Sul


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

está avenida ficou linda..
e este ângulo, show..
lindíssima imagem...

.


----------



## Eng Diego (Mar 26, 2020)

Marília é top, um dia vou passear pela cidade.

Valeu pelas imagens desta bela!!!


----------



## Vi_ (Nov 26, 2010)

Mais um presente de JR Drone


----------



## capelini (Sep 22, 2008)

Vi_ said:


> Mais um presente de JR Drone
> View attachment 531479


Essa imagem tá bem legal


----------



## Vi_ (Nov 26, 2010)

Capelini, o tamanho real das imagens é maior do que está nas postagens, pra mim ainda não sei como postar as imagens em seu tamanho verdadeiro, sempre saem bem menores já tentei alguns recursos daqui, hospedei imagens em outros servidores mas também nenhum resultado.


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

Vi_ said:


> Mais um presente de JR Drone
> View attachment 531479


gostei..


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

A topografia de Marília é muito interessante, a cidade fica no topo e vai seguindo o planalto, com "abismos" de ambos os lados. Parece coisa que eu faria no simcity hehe.

Difícil não olhar essa ferrovia passando pela maior parte da cidade, justamente no eixo de maior densidade, e não pensar num VLT.


----------



## Vi_ (Nov 26, 2010)

Na verdade estão pensando no VLT para daqui 10 anos...

segue o link da matéria:








Plano de Mobilidade prevê VLT em Marília por R$ 420 milhões • Marília Notícia


O Plano de Mobilidade Urbana de Marília, aberto nesta quinta-feira (18) para consulta pública pela população e sociedade civil, contém projetos ousados. Entre eles, destaque para o Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos (VLT). A proposta é inspirada no meio de transporte que liga as cidades de Santos e São...




marilianoticia.com.br


----------



## Vi_ (Nov 26, 2010)

*Segue mais um belo registro aéreo de quase toda cidade








*


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

magnifico....


----------



## Vi_ (Nov 26, 2010)

*Segue mais um belo registro feito por Drone - skyline e abaixo passando a rodovia SP-294*










Crédito: Marcinho Drone


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

show...


----------



## capelini (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## capelini (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

show...


----------



## João Paulo (May 19, 2005)

Que cidade interessante, me parece ser bem agradável, impressionante como uma cidade de 240.000 habitantes ter tantas opções de comércio e indústria, somente em São Paulo mesmo pra se ver isso.


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

Marília é muito forte neste setor...


----------



## ulilopes (Nov 2, 2006)

Marília é uma cidade muito bonita! 
Carece de um pouco mais de verde na área central.
Já que o leito ferroviário não tem previsão de ser reativado (aliás tem, mas... nunca vira realidade), poderiam realmente utilizar o leito para um VLT e no entorno da linha férrea plantar muitas árvores e fazerem assim um corredor verde na área central de Marília. Ainda dá tempo de transformar esse leito em algo legal e inovador que não seja apenas a retirada dos trilhos e criação de mais uma avenida lisa e sem áreas verdes.


----------



## Vi_ (Nov 26, 2010)

Sim, existe um projeto para implantação do VLT mas a longo prazo talvez daqui uns 10 anos.


















Plano de Mobilidade prevê VLT em Marília por R$ 420 milhões • Marília Notícia


O Plano de Mobilidade Urbana de Marília, aberto nesta quinta-feira (18) para consulta pública pela população e sociedade civil, contém projetos ousados. Entre eles, destaque para o Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos (VLT). A proposta é inspirada no meio de transporte que liga as cidades de Santos e São...




marilianoticia.com.br


----------



## Vi_ (Nov 26, 2010)

*Drone percorre cerca de 1 km sobrevoando a Av. das Esmeraldas e Tiradentes












































*

Chegada ao Abreuzão - campo do MAC

*







*


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

belíssimas imagens de Marília..


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Belos registros de Marília. Meu avo fala muito de Marília, pois teve vários cursos na cidade quando ele tinha uma oficina, nos anos 80, 

Obrigado pela coletanea, gostei bastante. Abc


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

bacana...


----------



## capelini (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

adorei o vídeo...


----------



## capelini (Sep 22, 2008)

Em 2016 eu fiz um estudo da ocupação urbana da cidade


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

excelente, trabalho...


----------



## capelini (Sep 22, 2008)

zolin said:


> excelente, trabalho...


Obrigado! Já está defasado mas ainda é uma boa base para o entendimento de como se deu a ocupação da urbe.


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## gabrescot (Oct 5, 2014)

Vi_ said:


> *Segue mais um belo registro feito por Drone - skyline e abaixo passando a rodovia SP-294*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parece bem mais verticalizada que quando eu a visitei. E não faz tanto tempo que eu visitei a minha terrinha.


----------



## Vi_ (Nov 26, 2010)

Quem não viu vai ver, quem já viu vai ver de novo


----------



## Vi_ (Nov 26, 2010)

Novas imagens - 2021

Av. das Esmeraldas e Tauste Sul









Rodovia SP 294 - Havan e Rodoviária









Complexo Ibis e Esmeralda shopping









Centro e campo do M.A.C - Abreuzão


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

Marília, sempre linda..


----------



## gabrescot (Oct 5, 2014)

Instamax de Marília quando estive aí, espero que gostem dessas duas


----------

